# HP dv9000 Fingerprint reader drivers



## Marco Zande (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, just wondering if anyone knows what driver i need to run the finger print reader. I've got a hp pavilion dv9000 laptop, and its OS is Windows Vista 64 bit? 

cheers


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can go to hps website and search downloads for your specific model.


----------

